# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Chế tạo Biến tần - Made in Viet Nam

## AT007

Chào các anh chị em,

Như chủ đề đã nêu về mục tiêu, nhưng tôi hơi dài dòng 1 chút trước khi đi sâu vào kỹ thuật.

*A. Tầm quan trọng trong việc chế tạo biến tần – made in Viet Nam.*

-	Theo tôi biết, Việt Nam chưa có 1 công ty nào chế tạo biến tần một cách bài bản và có thương hiệu trong công nghiệp cũng như trong dân dụng.  :Confused: 
-	Đa số các máy móc, dây chuyền sản xuất đều sử dụng động cơ điện. Việc chế tạo được biến tần, làm chủ được công nghệ, sẽ thúc đẩy được ngành công nghịêp của nước nhà.

Vậy là “mụt đít” rất đáng để ta cố gắng “nặn” nó ra !.  :Smile:

----------

CKD, datcnc01, Hoangdesign, solero

----------


## AT007

Tiếp theo là:

*B. Chỉ tiêu kinh tế:*

Để cạnh tranh với hàng Tàu, giá thành sản phẩm phải không quá cao.

Theo tôi dự tính:

Đối với biến tần 3 pha có tần số max đến 500Hz.
-	2 triệu đồng cho 1 bộ biến tần có công suất bằng hoặc dưới 2kW.
-	1 triệu đồng/1kW cho các biến tần có công suất lớn hơn 2kW đến 7.5kW.
-	0.9 triệu đồng/1kW cho biến tần lớn hơn 7.5kW đến 15kW.
-	Các công suất còn lại thì mai mốt tính vì có vẻ như nhu cầu chưa có nhiều?.

Đối với biến tần 3 pha có tần số max 2000Hz tức 2kHz sẽ có giá khoảng 2triệu đồng/1kW.

Mời các bạn tham gia góp ý kiến càng nhiều càng tốt. :Confused: 

Khâu chỉ tiêu kinh tế này mà không hợp lý thì xem như dự ớn trở thành “mụt đít”.  :Mad:

----------

datcnc01

----------


## nhatson

khoản giá em thấy là china vẫn có lựa chọn tốt hơn
nên nghĩ tập trung vào btần có chức năng đặc biệt như tần số cao, closed loop....

b.r

----------

AT007

----------


## CKD

Về mức giá thì 1M/1kW nói chung thì ngang ngữa với china.
Còn mức giá bán lẻ trong thị trường thì khó mà bàn.

Tuy nhiên, với mức giá trên đến từ china thì có sự cắt giảm tính năng tương đối để tối ưu lợi nhuận.
Ngoài ra tần số 1000Hz giờ thấy cũng phổ dụng.

Một thương hiệu mình có dùng qua là INVT, phân phối ở VN có tính năng + giá thành ở mức khá Ok, tuổi thọ cũng ổn.

Mình không sính ngoại. Nhưng trong thế giới công nghệ thì giá/chất lượng phải tương đồng thì mới cạnh tranh được.

----------

AT007

----------


## AT007

Cám ơn các bạn đã cho ý kiến.

Vậy xem như về giá cả sẽ là ngang ngữa với chị na kèm với điều kiện chất lượng và tính năng phải đảm bảo.

Việc chế tạo biến tần có tần số cao 2kHz cũng không khác mấy so với biến tần 500Hz. Do đó, thiết kế cho 2kHz cũng phù hợp cho 500Hz.

Tính năng đặc biệt như close loop thì cũng không quá phức tạp khi đã làm chủ được vi điều khiển.

Vấn đề còn lại là :

-	Chế độ bảo hành: nếu quyết tâm làm tốt thì sẽ hơn hẳn chị na. Đó là do : Nhất cận thân, nhì cận lân, hay là nước xa không cứu được lửa gần !  :Smile: 

-	Chế độ hậu mãi: ta có thể gởi ngay 1 bộ biến tần khác cho khách hàng sử dụng trước, rồi xử lý hư hỏng sau, với thời gian sớm nhất có thể.

----------


## AT007

1 lợi thế nhỏ nữa:

-	Thêm phần khuyến mãi là sẽ cho khách hàng uống nước đường có pha 1 chút tinh thần dân tộc ! hay là "Làm cho Việt nam thành Đại Cồ Việt trở lại !"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Làm ra 1 sản phẩm nhiều khi dễ hơn bán hàng

Mình cũng hay ưu tiên dùng hàng Việt. Nhưng giữa một sản phẩm mới tò te, chưa có thương hiệu, chưa có nạn nhân thử nghiệm và các sản phẩm cùng giá, có thương hiệu chứng thực rõ ràng, công nghệ tốt thì mình sẽ chọn sản phẩm có thương hiệu, dù có đẳt hơn tí. Một sản phẩm mới thường có nhiều vấn đề mà qua thời gian mới giải quyết hết. Chưa kể về công nghệ, sản phẩm của 1 cty nhỏ mới ra lò có chắc theo kịp những công ty lớn có hẳn bộ phận R&D chưa? Biến tần của mình làm ra chỉ chạy được V/F hay hỗ trợ các công nghệ tiên tiến hơn không?

Thế thì bạn xem là có thị trường nào bạn ít phải cạnh tranh hay không? Ví dụ: thị trường biến tần 220v-380v thì chật ních nhưng thị trường biến tần áp thấp (chạy spindle cao tốc, 60v, 1000Hz chẳng hạn) thì trống; sinh viên học sinh cũng cần biến tần nhưng tiền thì ít, ko cần quan tâm lắm tới độ ổn định.

----------

AT007

----------


## CKD

> Vấn đề còn lại là :
> -	Chế độ bảo hành: nếu quyết tâm làm tốt thì sẽ hơn hẳn chị na. Đó là do : Nhất cận thân, nhì cận lân, hay là nước xa không cứu được lửa gần ! 
> -	Chế độ hậu mãi: ta có thể gởi ngay 1 bộ biến tần khác cho khách hàng sử dụng trước, rồi xử lý hư hỏng sau, với thời gian sớm nhất có thể.





> Làm ra 1 sản phẩm nhiều khi dễ hơn bán hàng


Mình quan tâm mấy ý này. Ngoài ra là độ liều khi đầu tư.
Mình là dân DIY nên việc ủng hộ hàng việt là một điểm + trong quyết định. Mình cũng là dân sản xuất nên rất kết câu của bác GAMO. Sản xuất được sản phẩm tốt là một câu chuyện dài, nhưng bán được hàng và phát triển được là một câu chuyện dài tiếp theo.

----------


## AT007

Cám ơn ý kiến của bạn.

Tôi sẽ ưu tiên cho biến tần tần số cao 2kHz, nhưng như tôi đã trình bày là giữa 500Hz và 2kHz không có quá nhiều khác biệt về thiết kế phần cứng, khác cơ bản là linh kiện và phần mềm.

Để đảm bảo chất lượng, sản phẩm mình làm ra cần phải cho hoạt động thử liên tục trong vòng 1.000 giờ mà không xẩy ra sự cố hay hư hõng thì có xem là bảo đảm không?

Loại Vi điều khiển mà mình sử dụng từ hơn 8 năm trước, đến nay vẫn còn hoạt động tốt thì xem như có đủ độ tin cậy không ?.

Mọi ông già, bà lão và “bê đê lão” cũng đều xuất phát từ trẻ sơ sinh.

Mọi công ty danh tiếng đều xuất phát từ công ty mới tò te.

Khách hàng của công ty nổi tiếng vẫn là nạn nhân chuột bạch như thường.

Sau lưng một bác sỹ giỏi là cả một cái nghĩa địa. Nhưng mình làm kỹ thuật thì không đến mức u ám như vậy !
Người Do Thái có câu:

“ Thời điểm tốt nhất để trồng cây là mưới năm trước. Thời điểm tốt thứ nhì để trồng cây là ngay bây giờ”.

Vậy mình còn đắn đo gì nữa ?

----------

haignition, solero

----------


## Gamo

Tốt, mình thích tinh thần của bác.

Bác cứ làm đi, nếu ổn mọi người sẽ ủng hộ

----------


## nhatson

> 1 lợi thế nhỏ nữa:
> 
> -	Thêm phần khuyến mãi là sẽ cho khách hàng uống nước đường có pha 1 chút tinh thần dân tộc ! hay là "Làm cho Việt nam thành Đại Cồ Việt trở lại !"


cái tinh thần dân tộc này em nghĩ nên gác qua 1 bên, đơn giản là thế giới phẳng, sphẩm ko nhất thiết làm ở VN và cũng ko nhất thiết là bán ở VN...
cái ban đầu làm xác định là tí sức lực VN và tí chất xám phần còn lại xác định là
chip  USA/japan/EU
công suất USA/EU
PCB taiwan....

----------

AT007, haignition

----------


## AT007

@ nhatson: vì nó chỉ là lợi điểm nhò, chứ nó là lợi điểm lớn thì đất nước bây giờ đã khác !

@ All: Các bạn ở đây, có bạn nào ở Thủ Đức và sẳn lòng test thử biến tần của tôi không? 

Tôi hứa và thề sẽ không làm các bạn thất vọng! Số lượng hạn chế 2 bộ: 1 bộ 7.5kW/380Vac-500Hz, 1 bộ 2.2kW/220Vac-2kHz.

Tôi chỉ nhờ các bạn test thử trong vòng 1 tháng và sau đó trả lại tôi.

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## AT007

> Tốt, mình thích tinh thần của bác.
> 
> Bác cứ làm đi, nếu ổn mọi người sẽ ủng hộ


Thật ra, tinh thần tôi tốt như vậy vì đối với tôi, đây là "hồi ký" chứ không phải "nhật ký" !  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> @ nhatson: vì nó chỉ là lợi điểm nhò, chứ nó là lợi điểm lớn thì đất nước bây giờ đã khác !
> 
> @ All: Các bạn ở đây, có bạn nào ở Thủ Đức và sẳn lòng test thử biến tần của tôi không? 
> 
> Tôi hứa và thề sẽ không làm các bạn thất vọng! Số lượng hạn chế 2 bộ: 1 bộ 7.5kW/380Vac-500Hz, 1 bộ 2.2kW/220Vac-2kHz.
> 
> Tôi chỉ nhờ các bạn test thử trong vòng 1 tháng và sau đó trả lại tôi.


nếu offer vậy thì cho cái offet chốt giá luôn gắn vô rồi tới lúc gỡ ra mất công hok ah

----------


## AT007

> nếu offer vậy thì cho cái offet chốt giá luôn gắn vô rồi tới lúc gỡ ra mất công hok ah


Nếu dùng luôn thì sau 6 tháng tôi mới lấy tiền. Bảo hành 1 năm.

Nếu có hư hõng tôi đổi cái khác.

Giá thì tôi đã nêu ở phần chỉ tiêu kinh tế, cứ theo đó mà tính.

Về hình dạng nó như thế nào thì tôi chưa muốn nêu ra ở đây vì giống như xem phim mà biết kết cục rồi thì sẽ không còn hấp dẫn. Tôi nghĩ, chủ đề này còn khá dài từ thiết kế thế nào, chế tạo thế nào ..vv.

Nhưng nếu các bạn yêu cầu thì tôi sẽ "sô" hàng.

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu dùng luôn thì sau 6 tháng tôi mới lấy tiền. Bảo hành 1 năm.
> 
> Nếu có hư hõng tôi đổi cái khác.
> 
> Giá thì tôi đã nêu ở phần chỉ tiêu kinh tế, cứ theo đó mà tính.
> 
> Về hình dạng nó như thế nào thì tôi chưa muốn nêu ra ở đây vì giống như xem phim mà biết kết cục rồi thì sẽ không còn hấp dẫn. Tôi nghĩ, chủ đề này còn khá dài từ thiết kế thế nào, chế tạo thế nào ..vv.
> 
> Nhưng nếu các bạn yêu cầu thì tôi sẽ "sô" hàng.


em nghĩ giá thành/ hiệu năng tốt, hàng sẵn/ service tốt thì chiến thôi
quá trình , nội dung em thấy ko phải là vấn đề quyết định với đại đa số người sử dụng

b.r

----------


## AT007

> em nghĩ giá thành/ hiệu năng tốt, hàng sẵn/ service tốt thì chiến thôi
> quá trình , nội dung em thấy ko phải là vấn đề quyết định với đại đa số người sử dụng
> 
> b.r


Cám ơn bạn,

Tôi đưa lên đây cách thiết kế, chế tạo ... với 2 mục đích:

1.	Giúp các bạn chưa biết về biến tần sẽ tiếp thu được thêm kiến thức và những kiến thức đó, biết đâu sẽ là những mầm nhỏ mà sau này có thể phát triển thành những đại thụ.

2.	Đối với các bạn đã biết thì sẽ góp những ý kiến rất hay mà tôi còn thiếu sót cũng như các ý kiến rất hay mà các hãng lớn chưa hề nghĩ ra. 

Tuy, trước khi thiết kế, tôi đã phải đọc rất nhiều tài liệu của các hãng khác nhau, nhưng biết đâu, những ý kiến của các bạn sẽ tạo nên những khác biệt mà không 1 hãng nào có được !.  :Smile:

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## AT007

Xin tiếp tục:

*C. Chỉ tiêu kỹ thuật:*

Chỉ tiêu kỹ thuật dựa trên:

-	Các yêu cầu tối thiểu mà một biến tần phải có.
-	Tận dụng hết khả năng của Vi điều khiển dùng cho biến tần.

Ở đây, vi điều khiển được dùng là ATmega16 với 1 màn hình LCD 16 ký tự, 2 dòng và 16 nút nhấn điều khiển nếu lắp đầy đủ.

Đây là 1 bộ điều khiển mà tôi đã thiết kế cách nay đã trên 8 năm và nó chứng tỏ 1 lòng trung thành tuyệt vời. Tôi chưa từng thấy 1 con ATmega16 tự nhiên hư, ngoại trừ nó hư ngay từ đầu hoặc sơ ý làm cho nó hư, trong hơn 2.000 con mà tôi đã áp dụng.

Đối với biến tần, bộ điều khiển chỉ dùng 11 nút nhấn.

Bộ điều khiển cũng có thể nâng cấp bộ nhớ lên bằng cách thay ATmega16 thành ATmega32 nếu chương trình lớn hơn.

----------


## Tuấn

Em chả biết gì về điện nên ko dám góp ý, chỉ kể với bác chủ 1 câu chuyện em hóng hớt được, chả biết đúng hay ko ạ.

Có một cụ tên Linh hay gì đấy, đi đặt chỗ người quen 1000 cái hộp sắt, định về chế cái ổn áp rùi mang ra chợ bán thử.
Ông người quen bảo : Mày đặt làm éo gì mà nhiều thế, thử thì thử ít thôi.
Ông kia bảo: Kệ, anh cứ làm cho em, không bán được em mang ra sông hồng em đổ.

Mấy năm sau, cty lioa ra đời.

Nếu bác làm biến tần mà không phải mang nhà đi bán thì nên làm thui bác

----------

Gamo

----------


## AT007

Cám ơn bác,
Rất may là đến nay, tôi vẫn chưa bán nhà!  :Smile: 

Xin tiếp tục,

Sau khi phân bổ và tận dụng hết các I/O của Vi điều khiển, cùng với các chức năng mà 1 biến tần phải có, đã hình thành nên sơ đồ khối cho biến tần:

sodokhoiInv.bmp

----------


## AT007

Chèn lại hình:

----------

Gamo

----------


## AT007

Trong đó:

Khối 1: Bảo vệ đầu vào, có chức năng:

- Bảo vệ quá tải, ngắn mạch cho mạch nắn điện, khối nguồn điều khiển, bằng cầu chì
- Lọc nhiễu nguồn cấp.

Khối 2: Nắn, lọc, bảo vệ nguồn DC, có chức năng:

- Nạp điện chậm cho tụ nguồn động lực, tránh quá tải mạch nắn và nguồn cấp.
- Nối nguồn động lực vào bộ nắn điện.
- Lọc phẳng nguồn DC sau nắn bằng cuộn cảm và tụ.
- Bảo vệ ngắn mạch, quá tải khối Động lực nghịch lưu, bằng cầu chì.
- Cấp nguồn ra Ngõ xả năng lượng thừa (BR+).
- Cảnh báo bằng led khi tụ đang tích trữ năng lượng.

Khối 3: Chuyển mạch động lực:

- Đóng cắt các ngõ ra U, V, W với nguồn DC bằng IGBT, tạo dòng 3 pha cung cấp cho động cơ.
- Đóng cắt ngõ ra (BR-) xả bỏ năng lượng thừa khi motor chạy ở chế độ máy phát do quán tính hay thế năng …
- Loại bỏ điện áp đỉnh nhọn, bảo vệ IGBT quá áp.
- Báo nhiệt độ của tản nhiệt IGBT về Trung tâm điều khiển.

Khối 4: Nguồn điều khiển

- Cung cấp tất cả các nguồn DC cách ly cho toàn bộ hoạt động của biến tần.
- Điều khiển nguồn cấp cho quạt giải nhiệt toàn bộ biến tần.
- Xả năng lượng tích trữ trên khối 2 (nắn, lọc) nhanh chóng đến mức an toàn.

Khối 5: Kiểm soát nguồn

- Điều khiển khối 2 (nắn lọc) đóng điện khi tụ lọc nguồn được nạp chậm đến 60% điện áp nguồn, tránh quá tải mạch nắn và sụt áp nguồn cấp.
- Đo dòng tiêu thụ và điện áp nguồn động lực và báo về trung tâm điều khiển.
- Điều khiển khối 3 (chuyển mạch động lực) để đóng cắt ngõ xả năng lượng thừa (BR-).

Khối 6: Trung tâm điều khiển:

- Hiển thị giao diện với người dùng, trạng thái hoạt động của biến tần.
- Cho phép thay đổi các thông số của biến tần thông qua các nút nhấn, giao tiếp nối tiếp RS232, RS485.
- Lưu trữ các thông số cài đặt, lỗi và thời điểm xẩy ra lỗi.
- Đếm thời gian hoạt động của biến tần.
- Tiếp nhận các tín hiệu ngoại vi từ khối 8 (Giao tiếp ngoại vi) bao gồm:
	+ Các tín hiệu ngõ vào AIN, DS, DR, D1, D2, D4, D8, A+,B-.
	+ Nhiệt độ giải nhiệt khối 3 (Chuyển mạch động lực).
	+ Tiếp nhận lỗi phản hồi từ khối 7 (Lái động lực nghịch lưu).
+ Tiếp nhận các giá trị đo của khối 5 (Kiểm soát nguồn) để biết tình trạng của nguồn cấp và dòng tiêu thụ.
- Xuất tín hiệu Ready, Brake, Analog Output thông qua khối 8.
- Điều khiển khối 7 (Lái động lực nghịch lưu) để điều khiển khối 3 (Động lực nghịch lưu) cấp dòng sin 3 pha ra U, V, W.

Khối 7: Lái động lực nghịch lưu.

- Nhận tín hiệu điều khiển từ khối 6 (trung tâm điều khiển) để điều khiển đóng cắt khối 3 (Động lực nghịch lưu).
- Bảo vệ quá dòng cho khối 3.
- Báo lỗi về khối 6 (trung tâm điều khiển).

Khối 8: Giao tiếp ngoại vi

- Cách ly các ngõ vào với khối 6 bằng “Opto” để bảo đảm an toàn.
- Tạo các ngõ ra Ready, Brake, Analog Output.
- Chuyển mạch chọn các kiểu ngõ vào/ra (PNP/NPN), (nguồn dòng/nguồn áp).
- Nhận và truyền dữ liệu giữa các khối khác đến Trung tâm điều khiển.

Khối 9: Giải nhiệt: Các quạt làm mát Khối 3 và toàn bộ biến tần.

Khối 10: Chuyển đổi RS485 sang Rx/Tx.
-Giao tiếp nối tiếp giữa khối 6 (trung tâm điều khiển) và máy tính.

----------

Gamo

----------


## AT007

Các ngõ vào/ra (I/O) của biến tần:

----------

Gamo

----------


## AT007

Trong đó:

*Ngõ động lực:*

L1,L2,L3: Nguồn cung cấp cho biến tần loại 3 pha.
N, L 	: Nguồn cung cấp cho biến tần loại 1 pha.

B+	: Cực dương nguồn DC sau nắn điện.

B -	: Cực âm nguồn DC sau nắn điện.

B/2   : Điểm giữa của nguồn DC sau nắn điện (biến tần dùng nguồn 220VAC không có chân này).

PE	: Điểm nối đất.

U, V, W: Nguồn ra 3 pha cấp cho động cơ.

BR+, BR-	: Ngõ ra nối đến điện trở xả.

*Ngõ điều khiển:*

AGND: 0V của tín hiệu Analog.

AIN: Ngõ vào Analog, dùng điều khiển tần số tuyến tính hoặc đầu dò nhiệt độ để bảo vệ động cơ, hoặc tín hiệu tuyến tính điều khiển kiểu PID.

S2_AI-SW	: Chuyển mạch chọn kiểu ngõ vào AIN.
		0~20mA	: nguồn dòng từ 0 đến 20mA.
		0~5V	: nguồn áp từ 0 đến 5V.

VR     : Nguồn cấp ra (khoảng 5V) cho biến trở điều chỉnh hoặc đầu dò nhiệt độ.

24V	: Nguồn cấp 24V cho điều khiển. (Cách ly với nguồn động lực).

DS	: Ngõ vào “số” khởi động (Digital Start).

DR	: Ngõ vào chạy ngược (Digital Reverse).

D1	: Ngõ vào “số” 1.

D2	: Ngõ vào “số” 2.

D4	: Ngõ vào “số” 4.

D8	: Ngõ vào “số” 8.

S3_DI-SW	: Chuyển mạch chọn kiểu ngõ vào số của DS,R,1,2,4,8.
		POS	: Kiểu ngõ vào là PNP +24V.
		BID	: Kiểu ngõ vào là PNP +24V hoặc nối 0V (NPN) đều là mức cao.

A+	: Giao tiếp nối tiếp RS485 (+).

B -	: Giao tiếp nối tiếp RS485 (-).

DGND: 0V của ngõ vào Digital và giao tiếp nối tiếp.

Ready_COM:  Điểm chung của tiếp điểm Ready.

Ready_NC:  Tiếp điểm thường đóng của Ready.

Ready_NO:  Tiếp điểm thường hở của Ready.
                Khi biến tần sẵn sàng làm việc thì COM nối với NO.
                Khi biến tần báo lỗi thì COM nối với NC.

Brake_COM:  Điểm chung của tiếp điểm thắng (hãm) từ.

Brake _NC: Tiếp điểm thường đóng của thắng (hãm) từ.

Brake _NO: Tiếp điểm thường hở của thắng (hãm) từ.
                Khi tần số biến tần lớn hơn “tần số tắt” thì COM nối với NO.
                Khi tần số biến tần không lớn hơn “tần số tắt” thì COM nối với NC.

Output: Ngõ ra Analog dùng cho hiển thị từ xa bằng cách xuất ra điện áp hoặc dòng điện cho đồng hồ lắp bên ngoài để hiển thị dòng tiêu thụ của động cơ hoặc tần số của biến tần.

S1_AO-SW: Chuyển mạch chọn Output là nguồn áp hay nguồn dòng.
                 0~20mA	: chọn là nguồn dòng từ 0 đến 20mA. 
                 0~5V	: chọn là nguồn áp từ 0 đến 5V.

GND	: 0V của ngõ ra Output.

RV2	: Dùng tinh chỉnh nguồn dòng cho ngõ ra Analog.

----------

CKD, Gamo, Hoangdesign

----------


## AT007

Thiết kế và đặt mạch in:

I/O board:


Fuse-Driver board: Bảo vệ ngõ vào bằng cầu chì - Lái IGBT phía cao áp.


AVM-Driver board: Kiểm soát nguồn - Lái IGBT phía thấp áp.


PS board: Nguồn cấp toàn bộ biến tần.

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## AT007

CAP board: Điều khiển nạp chậm tụ lọc nguồn, lọc nguồn bằng tụ, cảnh báo tụ vẫn còn điện sau khi ngắt nguồn bằng led.



IGBT board: Nghịch lưu

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## AT007

IO board sau khi ráp và tét OK:


Fuse-Driver board:


AVM-Driver board:


PS board:


CAP board:


IP board:

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## AT007

Đặc điểm của các board mạch:

- Các board mạch được thiết kế dạng module, liên kết với nhau qua các jack cắm trực tiếp, nên việc thay thế dễ  dàng, gọn gàng, giảm thiểu các dây nhợ lòng thòng.

- Các I/O điều khiển dùng jack cắm với đầu vít phù hợp với vít thử điện của người thợ, giúp việc lắp ráp dễ dàng. Khi thay thế cái khác lại càng dễ dàng, vì chỉ cần rút jack và cắm lại đầu jack, không cần phài nhớ thứ tự các đầu dây, ngoại trừ phần động lực.

- Bộ nguồn (PS-board) được thiết kế để hoạt động trong dãy điện áp rất rộng: từ 700Vdc đến 55Vdc. Có tác dụng hoạt động cho cả nguồn cấp 380Vac và 220Vac, đến khi mất nguồn cấp thì nó hoạt động đến 55Vdc để xả điện áp đang tích tụ trên các tụ lọc nhanh chóng về mức điện áp an toàn.

- Mạch nghịch lưu dùng IGBT rời nên việc sửa chữa sẽ dễ dàng và ít tốn kém.

----------

CKD, sonnc1990

----------


## AT007

- Board lái IGBT có nhiệm vụ kiểm soát việc tắt mở từng IGBT.

Để bảo vệ thật chặt IGBT, nó làm việc theo kiểu “Tiền trảm hậu tấu” tức là khi phát hiện IGBT bị quá dòng thì lập tức khoá IGBT rồi báo lỗi về khối Trung tâm điều khiển.

Thời gian thực hiện bảo vệ phải hoạt động ở cấp độ dưới 1 micro giây.

Trung tâm điều khiển nhận báo cáo lỗi thông qua ngõ vào Interrupt để không ra lệnh mở lại IGBT đó 1 lần nào nữa trước khi báo lỗi lên màn hình.

----------


## AT007

Chơi trò xếp hình lô gô.  :Smile: 

Lắp ráp:

1...........


2...........


3...........


4...........


5...........

----------

nhatson, tiennguyenks

----------


## AT007

Lập trình:

- Chọn phương pháp điều chế sin 3 pha:

Hãng ATMEL có 2 tài liệu về biến đổi sin 3 pha:

AVR494: điều chế độ rộng xung tự nhiên.
AVR495: điều chế theo vector không gian.

(Các tài liệu này, các bạn có thể tìm trong web của MicroChip vì ATMEL bây giờ là của MicroChip).

Tôi chọn theo cách điều chế vector không gian vì nghe nó có vẻ ngầu hơn !  :Smile: 

- Chọn ngôn ngữ lập trình: AVR studio 4.xxxxxx.

Tôi chọn Ngôn ngữ Assemly để lập trình cho Vi điều khiển vì:

+ Assembly có thể kiểm soát chặt chẻ thời gian thực đến từng lệnh thi hành.
+ Assembly không có quá nhiều lệnh để phải nhớ.
+ Viết assembly tốn rất ít bộ nhớ của Vi điều khiển vốn là phần cứng có rất ít bộ nhớ.

Chọn Vi điều khiển của ATMEL vì Vi điều khiển của ATMEL chạy các dòng lệnh ở mức tốc độ xung Clock, do đó, việc kiểm soát theo thời gian thực rất chính xác.

Ví dụ: Với ATmega16, chạy thạch anh 16MHz, ta có thể kiểm soát thời gian thực đến mức 1/16 micro giây.

----------


## AT007

Sau gần 2 năm dùng gậy Véc tơ chỉ chọt lung tung, cuối cùng cũng "rặn" ra được dạng tín hiệu điều khiển IGBT:

Điều khiển U, V phía thấp áp:


Điều khiển V, W phía thấp áp:


Dạng tín hiệu điều khiển phía cao áp thì cũng tương tự như vậy với "Death time" khoảng 4us.

Dạng dòng cấp ra Động cơ:
U, V:


V, W:

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Mấy cái cao cấp thế này mình chỉ còn biết ngồi hóng thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

AT007

----------


## hanasimitai

Điện áp điều khiển cực G của IGBT như trên hình là không đúng.

----------

AT007

----------


## AT007

> Điện áp điều khiển cực G của IGBT như trên hình là không đúng.


Ha ha, gặp phải cao thủ rồi !  :Smile: 

Chính xác nó là tín hiệu từ Vi điều khiển (MCU) đưa đến các Driver để kích IGBT.

Nó không kích trực tiếp vào cực G của IGBT nhưng dạng tín hiệu này đồng dạng với dạng điện áp kích cực G của IGBT:

Khác về biên độ, trục toạ độ (do muốn khoá tốt IGBT phải có phần âm), nếu bỏ qua thời gian trễ của các linh kiện ở mạch Driver (nhất là "Opto" cách ly).

----------

Phuongmw

----------


## Ga con

Nếu chỉ tắt IGBT bằng áp 0v thôi thì sớm đi IGBT.

Tùy cách móc osc mà dạng sóng nó khác nhau thôi, móc G-S thì nó ra vậy, còn móc 0v-G thì hiện sóng ra được cái đoạn V- để tắt IGBT thôi.

Thanks.

----------

AT007

----------


## AT007

Đây là điện áp tại chân G so với E của các IGBT phía thấp áp kênh U và V (phía thấp áp các chân E của các IGBT "gần như" nối với nhau).



Đỉnh điện áp kích khoảng +13V, khi khoá là -5V.

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu chỉ tắt IGBT bằng áp 0v thôi thì sớm đi IGBT.
> 
> Tùy cách móc osc mà dạng sóng nó khác nhau thôi, móc G-S thì nó ra vậy, còn móc 0v-G thì hiện sóng ra được cái đoạn V- để tắt IGBT thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


do món này em thấy phải có HV dif probe mí chắc cú ợ , vs mới so G trên G dưới được, còn ko thì fluke cầm tay là ngon
bơ rồ thì thêm con đo dòng nữa

----------


## AT007

*Hiển thị và các nút nhấn, điều chỉnh:*




*Hiển thị.*

Biến tần có 1 màn hình hiển thị LCD 16 ký tự, 2 dòng, dùng để hiển thị hoạt động của biến tần và các giao diện để thay đổi các thông số, điều chỉnh tần số, điều khiển cách thức hoạt động của biến tần.

Biến tần còn có các led hiển thị trạng thái các ngõ vào/ra và tình trạng hoạt động:

LD11..16 : Hiển thị ngõ vào của DS, DR, D1,2,4,8 kiểu PNP (+24V).

LD21..26 : Hiển thị ngõ vào của DS, DR, D1,2,4,8 kiểu NPN (0V).

Alarm  : Led hiển thị Biến tần chưa sẵn sàng làm việc hoặc có lỗi.

Ready : Hiển thị Biến tần sẵn sàng làm việc.

Open  : Hiển thị tiếp điểm Brake-NO đã đóng.

LD4: Hiển thị ngõ ra Output bằng độ sáng của led.

----------


## AT007

*Nút nhấn.

Nút nhấn điều khiển:
*
STOP/Reset: Dừng biến tần và/hoặc xoá lỗi.

START: Khởi động biến tần.

Fw: Chọn chạy (motor) theo chiều thuận.

Rv: Chọn chạy chiều ngược.

L/R: Chọn kiểu điều khiển “nội tại” (Local) hay “từ xa” (Remote).

*Các nút nhấn cài đặt:*

Cancel: Bỏ giá trị đang điều chỉnh, lấy lại giá trị cũ.

Save   : Lưu thông số đang được điều chỉnh vào biến tần.

Lên     : Dùng chọn các “Mục” giao diện màn hình, tăng số đếm mục. Hoặc tăng giá trị thông số khi thông số hiện tại được chọn.

Xuống : Dùng chọn các “Mục” giao diện màn hình giảm số đếm mục. Hoặc giảm giá trị thông số khi thông số hiện tại được chọn.

Trái     : Dùng để thoát khỏi các “mục con”.

Phải    : Dùng để vào mục con và vào trạng thái điều chỉnh thông số hiện tại (nếu thông số đó được phép thay đổi).

*Biến trở điều chỉnh tần số LRV :*

Dùng để điều chỉnh tần số ở các kiểu chạy Analog.

Khi sử dụng LRV thì S2 phải ở vị trí 0~5V và ngõ vào AIN phải bỏ trống.

Sơ đồ bên trong AGND, AIN, VR, LRV.

----------


## AT007

*Giao diện màn hình:*

*Các qui định, ký hiệu và vùng hiển thị:*

+ Mục = Menu,	Ví dụ: Mục 01= Menu 01.
+ mode = kiểu,	Ví dụ: kiểu LD= mode LD.

Các vùng trên màn hình trong các Mục:



Vùng “XY” là số thứ tự các mục:

Các mục chính gồm:



Trong đó:

Mục 00 Hiển thị các thông số đang hoạt động của biến tần.

Mục 10 Cài đặt đặc tính của Động cơ, tải.

Mục 20 Cài đặt tần số của R1, R2, … , Re, Rf.

Mục 30 Cài đặt các kiểu hoạt động, các giới hạn.

Mục 40 Cài đặt về các ngõ vào, ngõ ra, nút nhấn.

Mục 50 Cài đặt các thông số về giao tiếp nối tiếp.

Mục 60 Phục vụ và chuẩn đoán.

Các mục con: sẽ được trình bày chi tiết trong phần Các thông số của biến tần.

----------


## AT007

Vùng “AB”: báo trạng thái hoạt động của biến tần.



Vùng “Par1”, “Par2”: hiển thị trị số các thông số. Sẽ trình bày chi tiết trong phần Thông số của biến tần.

----------

haignition, nhatson

----------


## AT007

*Cách di chuyển trong các mục, cách thay đổi thông số:*

----------


## AT007

*Các mục hiển thị hoạt động của biến tần:*

Có 6 Mục hiển thị sự hoạt động của biến tần: từ mục 01 đến  mục 06.

Mục 01: Mục này luôn xuất hiện sau khi biến tần được cấp điện.



Trong đó:
01	: Mục 01
0.0A	: Dòng tiêu thụ AM0 được đo, tính toán theo giá trị hiệu dụng và qui đổi ra một pha. Đây cũng là giá trị được sử dụng để tính toán cho bảo vệ quá tải.
0.0Hz	: Tần số đang chạy động cơ.
O	: Biến tần đang tắt. (xem thêm phần Vùng AB).
LD	: Kiểu chạy là Local Digital.
Fw	: Hướng chạy thuận.
311VDC	: Điện áp một chiều sau khối nắn lọc VOP (VOP= Vin*1.4).

Các kiểu chạy của biến tần:



Chiều chạy:

----------


## AT007

Mục 02: Tương tự mục 01 chỉ khác ở vùng “Par2”



Trong đó vùng “Par2” 50.0Hz là tần số cài đặt. Có thể điều chỉnh trực tiếp tần số này bằng các nút nhấn “Setting”. Xem thêm phần di chuyển trong các mục và cách thay đổi thông số.

Mục 03: Hiển thị điện áp ngõ vào “Ainput”  (5080mV max) và nhiệt độ của tản nhiệt  “Hsink” khối công suất nghịch lưu.



Nếu Mục 41 = T.Pro, và ngõ vào AIN có lắp đầu đo nhiệt độ LM35 (10mV/oC), Ainput sẽ hiển thị nhiệt độ đầu dò nhiệt.



Mục 04: Hiển thị trạng thái các ngõ vào digital: DS, DR, D1, D2, D4, D8, Rx, Tx.



0: không có tác động ngõ vào.
1: có tác động ở ngõ vào.


Mục 05: Hiển thị dòng lúc tắt AMS, dòng tiêu thụ AM0, điện áp nguồn cấp (DC) VOP



AMS là dòng nền khi biến tần không chạy, dùng để quan sát sự hoạt động của khối kiểm soát nguồn AVM. (Phục vụ cho chuẩn đoán, sửa chữa).

Mục 06: Tiện ích theo dõi quá tải Over load.



Khi ABCDE tiến về 0, lỗi quá tải (OL) sẽ xuất hiện sau khoảng 60 giây. Sẽ được trình bày chi tiết trong phần lỗi quá tải.

----------


## AT007

*Chức năng tự động trở về Mục 02*

Giao diện màn hình biến tần có chức năng tự động trở lại màn hình hoạt động - mục 02.

Sau 3 phút, từ khi không có nút nào được nhấn thì màn hình tự chuyển về mục 02, ngoại trừ trường hợp màn hình đó đang ở chức năng thay đổi thông số hoặc đang ở mục 01.

----------


## AT007

*Bảng thông số của biến tần:*

----------


## AT007

Xin tiếp tục:

*Trên từng thông số:*

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------

haignition

----------


## AT007

Xin tiếp tục:

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------

haignition, NhanSoctrang

----------


## AT007

Tiếp theo:

----------

haignition, NhanSoctrang

----------


## AT007

Tiếp theo vài thông số rắc rối:

----------

CKD

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------

CKD, haignition

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------

CKD

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------

haignition, nhatson

----------


## AT007

Đến đây, chắc các bạn sẽ có thắc mắc: Vì sao biến tần Made in Viet nam mà các mục dùng toàn tiếng Anh ?.

Xin thành thật xin lỗi các bạn, vì tôi nhận thấy: trong kỹ thuật, dùng tiếng Anh là chuẩn nhất, xúc tích nhất (giảm thiểu rất nhiều dung lượng bộ nhớ trong vi điều khiển). Ngay cả Nhật bản, khi diễn tả các thông số cũng phải dùng tiếng Anh (vì nó là ngôn ngữ của cái nôi ngành kỹ thuật, nhất là về điện tử).

Do đó, tôi xin bỏ qua tinh thần dân tộc để xin tiếp tục: (có thể sau này, tôi có biến tần với tiếng Việt nếu như việc này có tiến triển).

*GIAO TIẾP NỐI TIẾP RS485*
*Các mã lệnh giao tiếp nối tiếp:* (phiên bản V1.0)

----------

CKD, Duccdt06, haignition, HuyPhuc, solero, TigerHN

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------

Duccdt06, haignition

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------

CKD, Duccdt06, haignition

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------

Duccdt06

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------

Duccdt06

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------

Duccdt06

----------


## AT007

Happy new year !

Chúc mừng năm mới đến tất cả ACE.

Xin tiếp tục:

----------

Duccdt06

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------

Duccdt06, haignition

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------

datcnc01, Duccdt06

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------

Duccdt06

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------

TigerHN

----------


## voccnc

Vô đây chỉ biết hóng bác chủ đăng bài thôi

----------

AT007

----------


## AT007

> Vô đây chỉ biết hóng bác chủ đăng bài thôi


Chào bạn, hổm nay không thấy ai đóng góp ý kiến gì ? Chả lẽ không ai quan tâm chăng ?

----------


## AT007

CUNG CHÚC TÂN XUÂN.

Năm mới, kính chúc toàn thể ACE dồi dào sức khoẻ, làm ăn phát đạt, nhớ đừng vướng phải bệnh viêm phổi của chị na nhé !


Tôi xin tiếp tục "độc thoại", một mình múa gậy vườn hoang !

----------

CKD, Duccdt06, Gamo, sonnc1990

----------


## sonnc1990

Hóng sản phẩm bác ạ. Kiế thức này vượt quá tầm hiểu biết của em

----------

AT007

----------


## Tuấn

Cực kì hâm mộ bác chủ. Kì vọng của em là hiểu một chút và cài đặt được biến tần cho một vài ứng dụng nên cũng chỉ tàu ngầm đọc bài của bác để hiểu dần biến tần nó là cái giống gì thui ạ. Rất cám ơn bác, chúc bác và anh chị em trong diễn đàn năm mới nhiều thành công mới. Bác chủ có sản phẩm nào có thể hỗ trợ cài đặt cho đám newbie như em thì hay quá ạ he he he

----------

AT007

----------


## CKD

> CUNG CHÚC TÂN XUÂN.
> 
> Năm mới, kính chúc toàn thể ACE dồi dào sức khoẻ, làm ăn phát đạt, nhớ đừng vướng phải bệnh viêm phổi của chị na nhé !
> 
> 
> Tôi xin tiếp tục "độc thoại", một mình múa gậy vườn hoang !


Hì!
Do lĩnh vực này chuyên môn sâu nên anh em không đeo theo bác được.

Chúc bác năm mới thành công!

----------

AT007

----------


## AT007

> Hóng sản phẩm bác ạ. Kiế thức này vượt quá tầm hiểu biết của em





> Cực kì hâm mộ bác chủ. Kì vọng của em là hiểu một chút và cài đặt được biến tần cho một vài ứng dụng nên cũng chỉ tàu ngầm đọc bài của bác để hiểu dần biến tần nó là cái giống gì thui ạ. Rất cám ơn bác, chúc bác và anh chị em trong diễn đàn năm mới nhiều thành công mới. Bác chủ có sản phẩm nào có thể hỗ trợ cài đặt cho đám newbie như em thì hay quá ạ he he he





> Hì!
> Do lĩnh vực này chuyên môn sâu nên anh em không đeo theo bác được.
> 
> Chúc bác năm mới thành công!


Cám ơn tất cả các bạn đã quan tâm theo dõi!

Thật ra thì tôi đã hoàn chỉnh sản phẩm để có thể phục vụ đến các bạn. Sản phẩm đã được cho hoạt động liên tục trong hơn 1 năm qua để thử độ bền của linh kiện và độ ổn định của chương trình điều khiển.



Những gì tôi post lên đây cũng dựa vào sách Hướng dẫn sử dụng mà tôi đã biên soạn, chỉ có thứ tự các phần trình bày thay đổi mà thôi.



Hy vọng các bạn quan tâm và ủng hộ sản phẩm.
Xin cám ơn.

----------

CKD, khinentienphat

----------


## AT007

Xin tiếp tục:



Lưu ý: Việc này chỉ áp dụng cho biến tần GENII, không chắc chắn áp dụng được cho các loại biến tần khác.

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

----------


## AT007

Tiếp tục:

Chế tạo nắp nhựa:



Tạo vỏ hộp bằng Inox:

----------


## AT007

Kết quả:

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, huanpt, huyquynhbk, nhatson, solero, sonnc1990

----------


## AT007

Trình bày về Chế tạo biến tần của tôi đến đây là kết thúc.

Xin cám ơn các ACE đã quan tâm theo dõi.

----------

dungtb, huanpt, khinentienphat, Minh Phúc

----------


## namya

Rất hâm mộ bác. Sẽ ủng hộ trong thời gian sắp tới. không biết bác có làm loại biến tần cho điện năng lượng mặt trời không.

----------


## AT007

> Rất hâm mộ bác. Sẽ ủng hộ trong thời gian sắp tới. không biết bác có làm loại biến tần cho điện năng lượng mặt trời không.


Chào bác,

Tôi chưa làm biến tần cho điện năng lượng mặt trời, nhưng cũng đang có ý định làm nó.
Cám ơn sự quan tâm và ủng hộ của bác.

----------

huanpt

----------


## voccnc

Không biết bác có thể share sơ đồ phần nguồn cấp và mạch lái igbt được không ạ?

----------


## AT007

> Không biết bác có thể share sơ đồ phần nguồn cấp và mạch lái igbt được không ạ?


Sơ đồ nguồn cấp toàn bộ biến tần GENII:




Mạch lái IGBT (kênh U phía cao áp), các kênh còn lại tương tự như vậy, kể cá phía thấp áp.




Cám ơn bác đã quan tâm theo dõi !

----------

namya, nhatson, thanhvu89

----------


## voccnc

Dạ em cảm ơn ạ. Giờ em mới biết có thể driver igbt bằng con 3842. Mạch hay quá ạ

----------


## AT007

> Giờ em mới biết có thể driver igbt bằng con 3842.


Chỉ có ở biến tần GENII !  :Smile: 

Với các giá trị linh kiện thích hợp (phụ thuộc vào thông số của loại IGBT), Driver này có thể bảo vệ IGBT ở cấp độ micro giây. Nó có thể bảo vệ quá dòng, ngắn mạch các kênh thậm chí là "trùng dẫn".

----------


## hanasimitai

> Chỉ có ở biến tần GENII ! 
> 
> Với các giá trị linh kiện thích hợp (phụ thuộc vào thông số của loại IGBT), Driver này có thể bảo vệ IGBT ở cấp độ micro giây. Nó có thể bảo vệ quá dòng, ngắn mạch các kênh thậm chí là "trùng dẫn".


bác chạy thử kiểu này cho mọi người mở rộng tầm mắt chế độ bảo vệ IGBT.
Đang chạy động cơ ở 50Hz rồi bác ngắn mạch đầu ra của biến tần. Chú ý: cẩn thận củi lửa.

Cái mạch DESAT của bác mọi người đừng áp nguyên vào nhé, thông số linh kiện đã bị sửa đổi để bảo vệ bản quyền thiết kế rồi.

----------


## AT007

> bác chạy thử kiểu này cho mọi người mở rộng tầm mắt chế độ bảo vệ IGBT.
> Đang chạy động cơ ở 50Hz rồi bác ngắn mạch đầu ra của biến tần. Chú ý: cẩn thận củi lửa.
> 
> Cái mạch DESAT của bác mọi người đừng áp nguyên vào nhé, thông số linh kiện đã bị sửa đổi để bảo vệ bản quyền thiết kế rồi.






Trong video trên biến tần là loại 1 pha 220VAC, 2.2kW mã 1V2W222H501 , động cơ là 7.5kW đấu sao 380V.
Ba lần thử ngắn mạch ngõ ra :
Lần đầu: U với V
Lần 2: U với W
Lần 3: V với W

Sau mỗi lần ngắn mạch, biến tần báo lỗi OC, dừng lại khoảng 10s rồi tự động Reset và chạy lại.

Tôi định không phổ biến tính năng bảo vệ ngắn mạch đầu ra của biến tần GENII, mà chỉ xem nó là 1 món quà giành cho người sử dụng tự khám phá.

Có nhiều người sẽ không tin vào điều đó, là do họ không hiểu được cách thức hoạt động của cơ chế này. Tương tự như con kiến không thể tin là con muỗi có thể bay được !

Trên đây (diễn đàng này) , từ từ tôi sẽ trình bày nguyên lý đó. Cái gì cũng phải bắt đầu từ lý thuyết, nếu lý thuyết khả thi thì kỹ thuật sẽ từ từ giải quyết được. Ví dụ: chế tạo bơm nguyên tử phải dựa chặc chẽ vào lý thuyết, muốn bay ra ngoài không gian, cũng phải dựa chặc chẽ vào lý thuyết. Chứ không thể mò mẫm mà chế bơm nguyên tử hay mò mẫm mà bay vào không gian được !

Về cấu tạo phần cứng, tôi không cần phải giấu diếm, thời cà (xoá) số các linh kiện đã qua rồi. Bây giờ cách giữ bản quyền tinh vi hơn nhiều đó là khoá filmware lại, có ai giỏi thì cứ viết lại phần mềm xem có đáp ứng được không?

Công khai phần cứng là chủ trương của tôi, nhằm giúp người dùng có thể tự sửa chữa được, nếu xẫy ra hư hõng.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, haignition, huanpt, hung1706, solero, thanhvp, TigerHN

----------


## thanhvp

Bác cho mình số điện thoại nhé

----------


## AT007

> Bác cho mình số điện thoại nhé


SĐT của tôi: O9O8O82O81, Mr. Cường.

Cám ơn bác đã quan tâm !


Trang bán biến tần GENII:

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/18...283#post164283

----------


## CNC abc

Chào bác Cường. Em là Linh làm chung VĐ với bác năm xưa đây. Rất vui gặp đc bác ở đây, càng vui hơn khi được bác "sô" cho xem ruột gan sp mới của bác.
Đọc qua vài trang em rất ngưỡng mộ kỳ công tìm và hiểu của bác. Nhưng em k đọc hết đc vì nó quá tầm của em.
Em k có ý kiến gì về sp này của bác em chỉ gợi ý thêm cho bác vài hướng đi mới để bác tham khảo nhé.
1. Em nghĩ bác nên suy nghĩ thêm việc sản xuất biến tần điện mặt trời. Vì sao? Theo em nghĩ thì nó dễ hơn cái này nhưng lợi ích kinh tế thì cao hơn, cụ thể biến tần ĐMT dân dụng 3KVA giá thị trường khoảng 10tr trong khi cái này giá 3tr
2. Bác thử suy nghĩ sang hướng sx bộ tạo dòng áp để thí nghiệm rơ le. Một bộ loại này có giá từ hàng chục đến hàng trăm triệu, số lượng bán không nhiều rất phù hợp sx nhỏ lẻ.
Nếu bác có hứng thú với ý tưởng thứ 2 thì sau khi hết dịch em cafe với bác cung cấp thêm ít thông tin cho bác tham khảo.
Chúc bác nhiều sức khỏe, nhiều thành công!
Linh

----------


## AT007

> Chào bác Cường. Em là Linh làm chung VĐ với bác năm xưa đây. Rất vui gặp đc bác ở đây, càng vui hơn khi được bác "sô" cho xem ruột gan sp mới của bác.
> Đọc qua vài trang em rất ngưỡng mộ kỳ công tìm và hiểu của bác. Nhưng em k đọc hết đc vì nó quá tầm của em.
> Em k có ý kiến gì về sp này của bác em chỉ gợi ý thêm cho bác vài hướng đi mới để bác tham khảo nhé.
> 1. Em nghĩ bác nên suy nghĩ thêm việc sản xuất biến tần điện mặt trời. Vì sao? Theo em nghĩ thì nó dễ hơn cái này nhưng lợi ích kinh tế thì cao hơn, cụ thể biến tần ĐMT dân dụng 3KVA giá thị trường khoảng 10tr trong khi cái này giá 3tr
> 2. Bác thử suy nghĩ sang hướng sx bộ tạo dòng áp để thí nghiệm rơ le. Một bộ loại này có giá từ hàng chục đến hàng trăm triệu, số lượng bán không nhiều rất phù hợp sx nhỏ lẻ.
> Nếu bác có hứng thú với ý tưởng thứ 2 thì sau khi hết dịch em cafe với bác cung cấp thêm ít thông tin cho bác tham khảo.
> Chúc bác nhiều sức khỏe, nhiều thành công!
> Linh


Ha ha, lại gặp lại bạn hiền ! Khoẻ hông bác ?

Cám ơn các ý kiến của bác,

1. Tui cũng đang có ý định chế tạo biến tần cho năng lượng mặt trời. Đúng như ý của bác, biến tần NLMT dễ hơn biến tần cho động cơ 3 pha. Nhưng “thân lừa ưa nặng” tính tui lại thích làm việc khó trước, làm việc dễ sau ! Giống như làm ra tiền “dễ quá” nên không muốn làm !  :Smile:  Nói cho vui thôi, các bác khác có đọc được thì đừng có rận nhá !


2.Việc chế tạo relay dòng, áp gì đó thì chờ hết dịch dật rồi làm hén, còn giờ mình nghiên cú làm thuốc chống dịch viêm Hán Vũ phổi đi! He he lại nói chơi nữa ! Lúc này ta vẫn có thể làm việc online, offline được mờ. Ý tưởng như thế nào thì bác mật thư cho tui nhé : ngvcuong@gmail.com 

Thật ra, việc chế tạo 1 sản phẩm tốn khá nhiều thời gian từ khi thiết kế, đến khi đưa ra thị trường. Sản phẩm làm ra phải được dùng thử cả năm trời, phải được theo dõi để xem độ bền các linh kiện và độ ổn định của chương trình điều khiển. Nếu không thì việc bảo trì, bảo hành sẽ “khờ me” !

Rất vui được gặp lại bác và rất mong được hợp tác với bác. Thks.

----------


## hanasimitai

> Trong video trên biến tần là loại 1 pha 220VAC, 2.2kW mã 1V2W222H501 , động cơ là 7.5kW đấu sao 380V.
> Ba lần thử ngắn mạch ngõ ra :
> Lần đầu: U với V
> Lần 2: U với W
> Lần 3: V với W
> 
> Sau mỗi lần ngắn mạch, biến tần báo lỗi OC, dừng lại khoảng 10s rồi tự động Reset và chạy lại.
> 
> Tôi định không phổ biến tính năng bảo vệ ngắn mạch đầu ra của biến tần GENII, mà chỉ xem nó là 1 món quà giành cho người sử dụng tự khám phá.
> ...


Đang cô vít nên thất nghiệp.
Bác dùng cọng dây điện để đấu tắt đầu ra? Nếu vậy thì bác bị đuổi việc rồi.

----------


## AT007

> bác chạy thử kiểu này cho mọi người mở rộng tầm mắt chế độ bảo vệ IGBT.
> Đang chạy động cơ ở 50Hz rồi bác ngắn mạch đầu ra của biến tần. Chú ý: cẩn thận củi lửa.
> 
> Cái mạch DESAT của bác mọi người đừng áp nguyên vào nhé, thông số linh kiện đã bị sửa đổi để bảo vệ bản quyền thiết kế rồi.





> Đang cô vít nên thất nghiệp.
> Bác dùng cọng dây điện để đấu tắt đầu ra? Nếu vậy thì bác bị đuổi việc rồi.


Hu hu, tại bác xúi mà giờ tôi bị sếp đuổi !

Trước đây tôi từng ngắn mạch không biết bao nhiêu lần từ khi bắt đầu dự ớn đến nay vẫn còn ngắn mạch mỗi bộ mới ráp ít nhất 1 lần mà sếp tôi không hề hay biết, vì tôi âm thầm lặng lẽ mà làm.

Nay, do bác xúi mà làm cái cờ líp này, đến nỗi bây giờ 1 người không biết gì về bảo vệ ngắn mạch cũng biết tôi đã ngắn mạch ngõ ra của biến tần (một điều mà nhiều người vẫn cho là cấm kỵ) thì sếp thằng nào mà chả biết !

Thôi xong, giờ mình tự làm sếp mình thì chả bố con thằng nào đuổi mình được.

Cám ơn bác đã tạo ra con đường tươi sáng cho tôi nhé !

----------

CKD, haignition

----------


## Hoangdesign

Dự án thứ 2 dùng sp của anh Cường, chúc a tiếp tục phát triển thêm những dòng sp Made in Việt Nam chất lợng nữa cho anh em VN ta xài hehe

----------

CKD, huanpt

----------


## AT007

> Dự án thứ 2 dùng sp của anh Cường, chúc a tiếp tục phát triển thêm những dòng sp Made in Việt Nam chất lợng nữa cho anh em VN ta xài hehe


Cám ơn em đã ủng hộ sp Made in Vietnam.  :Smile: 

Tủ điện có vẻ hơi nhỏ, nếu chạy đầy tải và liên tục có thể quá nhiệt biến tần.

----------

CKD

----------


## Hoangdesign

> Cám ơn em đã ủng hộ sp Made in Vietnam. 
> 
> Tủ điện có vẻ hơi nhỏ, nếu chạy đầy tải và liên tục có thể quá nhiệt biến tần.


Nếu quá nhiệt chắc phải thêm quạt cho tủ anh^^ em có lỗ thông phía sau, chạy thời gian xem sao anh^^

----------

